# Happy New Year!



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

I wish you all a very happy New Year!! Hope you will have (or are having) a very good and joyful new year's eve - and a happy and prosperous new year ahead!! 

:trp: :trp: :trp:

All the best,
Frederik


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

You too Frederik and thanks for all you do here.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Happy New Year 
2010 was a crappy year for me so I hope the next year is better.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy and healthy new year by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Hyvää uutta vuotta!, which means Happy New Year in Finnish! This year was happy enough, because I found this forum. Let's hope that the next will be even better!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Happy new year 2011, 

specially for my oceanic friends who celebrate just NOW

it's one hour prior to 2010 countdown here....

and for all of you later....


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Happy New Year!

All the best wishes and, most importantly, stay healthy please!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Serge said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> All the best wishes and, most importantly, stay healthy please!


Passengers of Titanic were all healthy but they didn't have good fortune so I suppose that after all it's better to wish people having good fortune than health.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh, but most of them needed quite a fortune to even get on that boat in the first place! So... how good that fortune turned out to be? 

And, I suppose, you were the doctor who gave all those passengers the permission to board that ship?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> And, I suppose, you were the doctor who gave all those passengers the permission to board that ship?


MASTER WE HAVE BEEN EXPOSED <hides behind black coat's flap and throws himself from the balcoon>


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy New Year Frederik and thank you for this wonderful site.

Wishing you all peace and happiness in 2011.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Herkku said:


> Hyvää uutta vuotta!, which means Happy New Year in Finnish! This year was happy enough, because I found this forum. Let's hope that the next will be even better!


Yay for Finland!

2011 is going to be the greatest year of my life. Within a few months from now, I'm going to find out the course for my future: whether or not I will study music at Conservatory.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Frederik Magle said:


> I wish you all a very happy New Year!! Hope you will have (or are having) a very good and joyful new year's eve - and a happy and prosperous new year ahead!!
> 
> :trp: :trp: :trp:
> 
> ...


Thanks; you too. Now if you will just take a minute or three to get this 'senior member' thing resolved...

:tiphat:


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wishing everyone a lot of whatever it is that makes you happy for 2011. :trp:


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Dobry Rok ...


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Godt nytt år! (Happy new year, for those who don't speak Norwegian)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Wishing everyone a lot of whatever it is that makes you happy for 2011. :trp:


Likewise. All the very best for 2011.

Whatever makes us happy? Well, that entails purchasing more box sets, posting them here and bragging about how good/poor the recorded music was! :lol:


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

Happy New Year to everyone at TC, it's been a great year for message-boarding, and looking forward to an even better one in 2011!


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

:trp: HAPPY NEW YEAR!! :trp:

to all here at TC. ​


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

H A P P Y N E W Y E A R

2011

All the best to our members for the 
upcoming new year.


​


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Aramis said:


> MASTER WE HAVE BEEN EXPOSED <hides behind black coat's flap and throws himself from the balcoon>


I wonder about you sometimes... 

So... Happy New Year (in 1:25:20)!


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for all these good wishes, and here are mine, wishing everyone a year full of whatever you like most.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Happy new Year to all!

Also, I am hoping that wars between musics have ended, because its just pointless how people react if someone doesn't like that other people give some bad commentaried about the makers, this is a place to help and tell what is good and not a place that you just say: "Please give me a good comment about my music". Then if they not give a good commentary, *deathwaltz* war will begin. I am hoping this to stop. But Anyway Happy New Year!!


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Not another year! Here we go again!

No, seriously. Happy new year.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Serge said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> All the best wishes and, most importantly, stay healthy please!


More a case of get healthy for me lol.

Anyway Happy New Year and Happy New Decade to all.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*Happy New Year!*

From the snow covered western edge of the New Jersey Pinelands!:trp:​


Jan said:


> Happy New Year
> 2010 was a crappy year for me so I hope the next year is better.


And a special word of sympathy for everyone who had some struggles in 2010. My heart goes out to you- especially since that's _exactly_ how I felt about 2009, so the memory's fresh.

*Best wishes for 2011, everyone!*​


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone! I made a lot of discoveries in 2010 through this forum, and I hope it continues to be so!

And I'll also hope for a better year for those whose 2010 wasn't great. I've definitely had my ups and downs this year, but I'm determined to make 2011 better.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you for your sympathies


----------



## CageFan (Dec 2, 2010)

Happy belated new year everyone! This forum have helped me walked through the most difficult time of my 2010, and I would like to use an Irish Blessing here to wish everyone well. Thank you folks, you never knew what had you done to me. Love ya all!

May the road rise to meet you,
May the wind be always at your back,
May the sunshine warm upon your face,
The rains fall soft upon your fields and,
Until we meet again,
May God hold you in the palm of His hand.


----------



## fresk (Nov 15, 2010)

hey guys happy new year to all of you after long time here.


----------

